# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  أحدث تصاميمي ..

## فدوه لحيدره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


هذا تصميمي الجديد

وأتمنى تشوفونه 

وتعطوني رأيكم 

وكذلك أنتقادكم ..


تفضلوا شوفوا

7
7
7
7
7
77


77

7
7
7
7





تحياتي :

أهوى باسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

التصميم ككل فكرته حلوه 
اختيار موفق للصور
طريقة الكتابه والكلمات روعه

بس الوانه شوي فاقعه .. يخلي الناظر يشذ شوي
تبقى الألوان في الأخير مسألة ذوق
المهم عندي طريقة تصميمش
احسنتي جدا فيه
تسلم الأيادي ونتطلع للأفضل
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فدوه لحيدره

عفاف الهدى .. أميرة المرح

يسلموا ياقلبي على الصور


وهلا بيكم في صفحتي 

المتواضعه ..

وتشكرون على الرأي الرائع

أختكم : أهوى باسم

----------


## Hussain.T

بصرااااحة روووووعة

وملاحظتي بس ع الالوان

ننتظر ابداعاتك

تحياتي

----------


## فدوه لحيدره

هلا فيك أخي

شبل الطفوف 

ومشكور على المرور العطر

منور الصفحه والله

تشكر على الرأي الرائع


لا تحرمنا من هالتواصل


أختك : أهوى باسم

----------


## جنة الحسين

حلوو مره الله يعطيش العافيه

و تسلم الايادي

لا تحرمينا رؤية المزيد من ابداعش

دمتِ بخير

----------

